# Lensrentals.com: MTF Tests for the Canon 70-200mm f/4 IS II Lens



## Berowne (Aug 2, 2018)

Roger has made some OLAF-Testing with the updated 70-200/4.

_It’s really, really good. It’s extremely consistent with low sample variation. Optically it’s everything I hoped for. Actual reviews are starting to trickle in, and if the IS and autofocus are as improved as the optics, this should be a home run for Canon. _

MTF Tests for the Canon 70-200mm f/4 IS II Lens 

Greetings Andy


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi Andy! 

This topic was already started here.


----------



## Berowne (Aug 2, 2018)

Maximilian said:


> Hi Andy!
> 
> This topic was already started here.


I was too late, thanks for the hint!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2018)

> Roger over at Lensrentals.com has completed some MTF testing of the new Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II. A lens Canon has said will outperform it’s predecessor in every single way. Did they succeed?
> *Buy the Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II at Adorama*
> At 70mm, it’s clear that the new EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II outperforms the previous version. As you can see from the MTF below, from the center of the frame to about 2/3 of the way out, the difference will be very noticeable.
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------

